# Consejo sobre kde-meta y kdebase-startkde(solved)

## Pionerito

Hola, cuando instale gentoo en mi pc tenia 512 de RAM y me fui por el entorno grafico kde pero con el paquete kde-base/kdebase-startkde ya que no queria tener mi sistema cargado pense que con un kde completo como el kde-meta la pc funcionaria mas lenta, resulta que me subieron la RAM a 2 gigas y quisiera probar kde-meta(3.5.9) y quisiera saber si tendria que desinstalar kde-base/kdebase-startkde, aunque me  parece que kde-meta tiene dentro kde-base/kdebase-startkde pero quisiera estar seguro, gracias de antemano por su tiempo....Last edited by Pionerito on Mon Mar 23, 2009 4:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

si tenes que eliminarlo, va a saltar como bloqueo. no te va a dejar instalar los 2 a la vez.

de todos modos comprobe que sean dependencias, y asi es.

kde-meta depende de kdebase-meta

kdebase-meta, depende de kdebase-startkde

no tendrias problemas de hacer un emerge kde-meta

yo no soy muy partidario de instalar todo el gestor con sus apps, ya que rara vez uno las usa, aunque uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera

----------

## i92guboj

Confirmo que no hay problema. Si quieres mantener tu árbol de dependencias lo más limpio posible, una vez emergido kde-meta puedes borrar kdebase-startkde de /var/lib/portage/world

----------

## Pionerito

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Confirmo que no hay problema. Si quieres mantener tu árbol de dependencias lo más limpio posible, una vez emergido kde-meta puedes borrar kdebase-startkde de /var/lib/portage/world

 

cuando dices que una vez emergido kde-meta entonces puedo borrar kdebase-startkde, quieres decir cuando tenga instalado kde-meta puedo borrar kdebase-startkde del world, perdona que sea tan insistente, esto no me afectara nada en mi sistema....por ejemplo tengo apache corriendo con svn, mysql y otros servicios telematicos...

----------

## pelelademadera

seria mas prolijo hacer un 

```
emerge -C kdebase-startkde && emerge kde-meta
```

de ese modo te evitas un paquete a chequear a la hora de actualizar.

no va a cambiar nada para el uso normal, pero quedaria mas prolijo.

dejar a ambos en el world, puede hacer que kdebase-startkde pase a version 4 y kde-meta, no y te instalara startkde4 sin que vos te des cuenta practicamente.

si lo eliminas del world, solo lo instalara, en el caso de que sea dependencia de kde-meta

----------

## i92guboj

Si, no hay problema. 

Es tan solo cuestión de limpieza. kdebase-startkde es dependencia de kde-meta, así que estará instalado de todas formas. No lo necesitamos más en world y alargará un poco el chequeo de dependencias cada vez que usemos portage. No es que sea nada crítico, pero también puede crear problemillas menores. Si vas a instalar kde-meta, simplemente quita kdebase-startkde de world, o bien desinstálalo primero y luego emerge kde-meta y portage lo hará por tí.

----------

## Pionerito

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Si, no hay problema. 
> 
> Es tan solo cuestión de limpieza. kdebase-startkde es dependencia de kde-meta, así que estará instalado de todas formas. No lo necesitamos más en world y alargará un poco el chequeo de dependencias cada vez que usemos portage. No es que sea nada crítico, pero también puede crear problemillas menores. Si vas a instalar kde-meta, simplemente quita kdebase-startkde de world, o bien desinstálalo primero y luego emerge kde-meta y portage lo hará por tí.

 

bueno ya instale kde-meta y quite a kdebase-startkde del world, como hago ahora para utilizar kde-meta o el sistema lo hace solo, gracias de antemano....

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina /usr/kde/3.5/bin $ ls kde*
> 
> kdebugdialog  kdeinit           kde-menu     kdesktop_lock  kdesu_stub
> 
> kde-config    kdeinit_shutdown  kdepasswd    kdessh
> ...

 

Fijate en /usr/kde/ pues 3.5 lo más fácil es que no coincida con tu instalación pero en el directorio bin tienes los ejecutables de kde con un ls te haras una idea de lo que hace cada comando.

Pues sí el sistema si no ha habido fallos configura todo lo que necesitas para rular kde-meta.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   esteban@mimaquina /usr/kde/3.5/bin $ ls kde*
> 
> kdebugdialog  kdeinit           kde-menu     kdesktop_lock  kdesu_stub
> 
> kde-config    kdeinit_shutdown  kdepasswd    kdessh
> ...

 

deja ver si te entendi, tengo que poner esto en una consola

 /usr/kde/3.5/bin $ ls kde*

kdebugdialog  kdeinit           kde-menu     kdesktop_lock  kdesu_stub

kde-config    kdeinit_shutdown  kdepasswd    kdessh

kded          kdeinit_wrapper   kdeprintfax  kdesu

kdeeject      kdeinstallktheme  kdesktop     kdesud

y podre usar kde-meta...perdona que pregunte tanto....

----------

## i92guboj

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Si, no hay problema. 
> 
> Es tan solo cuestión de limpieza. kdebase-startkde es dependencia de kde-meta, así que estará instalado de todas formas. No lo necesitamos más en world y alargará un poco el chequeo de dependencias cada vez que usemos portage. No es que sea nada crítico, pero también puede crear problemillas menores. Si vas a instalar kde-meta, simplemente quita kdebase-startkde de world, o bien desinstálalo primero y luego emerge kde-meta y portage lo hará por tí. 
> 
> bueno ya instale kde-meta y quite a kdebase-startkde del world, como hago ahora para utilizar kde-meta o el sistema lo hace solo, gracias de antemano....

 

No se a qué te refieres con "utilizar kde-meta". Simplemente arranca kde como lo haces siempre, la única diferencia es que tendrás millones de programas en el menú, en lugar de tener solo lo básico.

----------

## Pionerito

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Pionerito wrote:*    *i92guboj wrote:*   Si, no hay problema. 
> 
> Es tan solo cuestión de limpieza. kdebase-startkde es dependencia de kde-meta, así que estará instalado de todas formas. No lo necesitamos más en world y alargará un poco el chequeo de dependencias cada vez que usemos portage. No es que sea nada crítico, pero también puede crear problemillas menores. Si vas a instalar kde-meta, simplemente quita kdebase-startkde de world, o bien desinstálalo primero y luego emerge kde-meta y portage lo hará por tí. 
> 
> bueno ya instale kde-meta y quite a kdebase-startkde del world, como hago ahora para utilizar kde-meta o el sistema lo hace solo, gracias de antemano.... 
> ...

 

o sea abro una consola como root y /etc/init.d/xdm restart  y ya con eso me funciona el nuevo kde

----------

## i92guboj

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*    *Pionerito wrote:*    *i92guboj wrote:*   Si, no hay problema. 
> 
> Es tan solo cuestión de limpieza. kdebase-startkde es dependencia de kde-meta, así que estará instalado de todas formas. No lo necesitamos más en world y alargará un poco el chequeo de dependencias cada vez que usemos portage. No es que sea nada crítico, pero también puede crear problemillas menores. Si vas a instalar kde-meta, simplemente quita kdebase-startkde de world, o bien desinstálalo primero y luego emerge kde-meta y portage lo hará por tí. 
> 
> bueno ya instale kde-meta y quite a kdebase-startkde del world, como hago ahora para utilizar kde-meta o el sistema lo hace solo, gracias de antemano.... 
> ...

 

kde-meta no es un kde distinto. Es el mismo kde que tienes ya instalado. La única diferencia es que kdebase-startkde instala solo el mínimo necesario, y kde-meta lo instala todo. Si tienes ya kde andando no tienes por qué reiniciarlo. Pero si lo haces tampoco va a causar daño alguno.

Por tus palabras da la impresión de que crees que son dos versiones distintas de kde o algo de eso, pero no es así.

----------

## Pionerito

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Pionerito wrote:*    *i92guboj wrote:*    *Pionerito wrote:*    *i92guboj wrote:*   Si, no hay problema. 
> 
> Es tan solo cuestión de limpieza. kdebase-startkde es dependencia de kde-meta, así que estará instalado de todas formas. No lo necesitamos más en world y alargará un poco el chequeo de dependencias cada vez que usemos portage. No es que sea nada crítico, pero también puede crear problemillas menores. Si vas a instalar kde-meta, simplemente quita kdebase-startkde de world, o bien desinstálalo primero y luego emerge kde-meta y portage lo hará por tí. 
> 
> bueno ya instale kde-meta y quite a kdebase-startkde del world, como hago ahora para utilizar kde-meta o el sistema lo hace solo, gracias de antemano.... 
> ...

 

gracias a todos, perdonen las molestias causadas....

----------

## i92guboj

No es molestia alguna, para eso está el foro, para aclarar dudas y solucionar problemas. No dudes en preguntar más si lo necesitas  :Wink: 

----------

